# Ford F800



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Looking at maybe buying a 1998 Ford F800 flatbed dump truck. It has a Cummins 8.3, 5 speed manual with 2 speed axle, air brakes, 14 foot twin cylinder dump bed, single axle. Are these good trucks or are there any particular problems with them?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

FarmerCline said:


> Looking at maybe buying a 1998 Ford F800 flatbed dump truck. It has a Cummins 8.3, 5 speed manual with 2 speed axle, air brakes, 14 foot twin cylinder dump bed, single axle. Are these good trucks or are there any particular problems with them?


They're not good trucks, they're GREAT trucks. 8.3L cummins is the best engine ever put in these "lighter" heavy duty trucks. The 5+2 makes a 5 speed like a poor mans 10 speed. Great for farm or vocational work. Air brakes are the only way to go. 
Only thing it won't have is a lot of comfort. 
Bench seat?
Cab rusted?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Real good trucks, can't go wrong.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> They're not good trucks, they're GREAT trucks. 8.3L cummins is the best engine ever put in these "lighter" heavy duty trucks. The 5+2 makes a 5 speed like a poor mans 10 speed. Great for farm or vocational work. Air brakes are the only way to go.
> Only thing it won't have is a lot of comfort.
> Bench seat?
> Cab rusted?


 Didn't see much rust at all on the frame.....cab looks nice on the outside. It has bucket seats but I don't think they are factory. Looks like the bench seat was removed and these bucket seats installed.....personally I would prefer the bench seat over these bucket seats.

Main use of the truck would be to haul trailer loads of hay out of the field to the barn but would also like to use it for hay deliveries as well. Will the 8.3 have good power when loaded to run on the interstate? The dump bed is a big plus so I can also use the truck during grain harvest to haul grain.

Not real familiar with a 2 speed rear axle......was hoping it would have a 6 or 7 speed.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

FarmerCline said:


> Didn't see much rust at all on the frame.....cab looks nice on the outside. It has bucket seats but I don't think they are factory. Looks like the bench seat was removed and these bucket seats installed.....personally I would prefer the bench seat over these bucket seats.
> Main use of the truck would be to haul trailer loads of hay out of the field to the barn but would also like to use it for hay deliveries as well. Will the 8.3 have good power when loaded to run on the interstate? The dump bed is a big plus so I can also use the truck during grain harvest to haul grain.
> Not real familiar with a 2 speed rear axle......was hoping it would have a 6 or 7 speed.


8.3'a of that era were usually 210-250Hp. Pop the hood and look on valve cover. Plus you have over EIGHT LITRES of rotating mass to move those loads down the road. 
Doesn't sound like a lot, but they have torque down low-something gas engines only dream of having 
2 speed rear is awesome. It's like having high and low range at your fingertips. 
No, you don't really want a 6 speed. 7 speed Spicer "easy shift" is a nice transmission. Has overdrive for better speed an fuel economy.
Mind me asking what seller wants for it?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> 8.3'a of that era were usually 210-250Hp. Pop the hood and look on valve cover. Plus you have over EIGHT LITRES of rotating mass to move those loads down the road.
> Doesn't sound like a lot, but they have torque down low-something gas engines only dream of having
> 2 speed rear is awesome. It's like having high and low range at your fingertips.
> No, you don't really want a 6 speed. 7 speed Spicer "easy shift" is a nice transmission. Has overdrive for better speed an fuel economy.


 Haven't drove the truck yet as the owner wasn't there when I went to look at it. Do I use the 2 speed for every gear or just when loaded?

How does the 8.3 compare to Cat 3126 for power? I have a 1999 Cheverolet 6500 with a 3126 and 6 speed. It's a box truck which is used for our buisness but I also use it to pull a pintle hitch trailer when delivering hay. Not ideal for hauling out of the field though because I only load the trailer since the box is a bit of a pain to stack hay in. It's a good truck but seems a little underpowered when loaded.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IMO, the 3126 is a boat anchor compared to an 8.3L. 
Lightly loaded you normally you can drive the truck in high range (splitter button out). If you're loaded up pretty good, you'll want to use the button to "tighten" the gears. Start in 2L, then pull button out to 2H, then while shifting into 3, pull button out and go to 3H, then shift to 4th while you pop button back in and you're in 4L.
Of course you don't have to shift every gear. 
You can also push the button in and use low range when driving off road. 
Kind of like the way you'd use low range in a 4wd pickup off road.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

There is no engine made that is as good as the 8.3 is in that truck. If they made it today, I'd buy one. I'm not a real fan of those trucks (as I like the bigger ones that are no longer made), but with that engine, it's not a bad truck at all. When you hop in to drive it, if it has the 'wait to start' light, you know it is 250hp or greater. If not, then it's a 210 or 225. We've got a 225 in one truck (a tandem) and I can cruise down the road with anybody when it's loaded. The pump has been turned up a little, but even running stock it could easily take all hills on the interstate in high gear. it now has just shy of 430k on it. I would not be afraid of that engine at all - I would be afraid of that 3126 that you have. I only have one truck with a 2speed rear, I hope the newer ones are better. Nothing wrong with them, that one just isn't useful. The seats....... just depending, one out of the p/u trucks might fit.

Rodney


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

In a truck, I'd say the only engine that rivals an 8.3L is a DTA466 with a mechanical pump. Next would be a 5.9L cummins mech pump. 
8.3L cummins is probably my favorite Diesel engine ever built for smaller HD trucks. Can't beat displacement for longevity and rotating mass to keep the truck moving.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok, I have to ask what is wrong with a 3126? Never had any trouble with it and it's been very reliable, just always thought it seemed a little low on power......seems to be a high rpm motor because you have to wind it up to have much power. Many hills if I'm floored at the bottom going 75 by the time I'm at the top I'm down to 55-60 depending on how heavy I'm loaded.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

FarmerCline said:


> Ok, I have to ask what is wrong with a 3126? Never had any trouble with it and it's been very reliable, just always thought it seemed a little low on power......seems to be a high rpm motor because you have to wind it up to have much power. Many hills if I'm floored at the bottom going 75 by the time I'm at the top I'm down to 55-60 depending on how heavy I'm loaded.


I think you just answered your own questions....lol


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I think you just answered your own questions....lol


 Oh I though you meant a 3126 was prone to mechanical issues when you said it was a boat anchor......didn't realize you were meaning it's issue is that it lacks some power.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think it's a parent bore engine and parts are very expensive too 
Add that to low power


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

As I recall there was a lot of trouble with one of those CAT engines..... or was it the 3176?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

3116 & 3126


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I despise 3126 cat engines. Hardly rebuildable. Blow up at the tip of a hat. Absolutely no power. Fuel mileage is OK considering how low power is. I'd take 5.9 over a 3126 considering if at least it over revs it's not going to drop a valve. 8.3 or a 466 mechanical/electronic pre emission. Both phenomenal engines and reliable, and start when it's cold!


----------

